# Will a sterile female produce eggs?



## jonathan gray (Jul 27, 2018)

Is it possible for a sterile female i.e. one incapable of producing viable eggs, produce any eggs at all? I'm not talking about infertile eggs, I mean eggs that would be incapable of being fertilized. I have a female that every clutch she has ever produced has been a total bust. I've seen her mating and I know the males have produced fertile eggs with other females but not her. I know there are sterile males but do sterile, egg producing females exist?


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2018)

It is possible. If those males are producing offspring with other females, I think you've correctly concluded the the female is the problem. Could be any number of issues causing the problem.

What species are we talking about?


----------

